# Cost of living



## sanchitoberoi (Jan 31, 2018)

I am being offered a job as i am moving from India to Perth. Is 65000 base salary enough to live happily in Perth? i will be moving with my wife and a 3 year old daughter?


----------



## MandyKA (Feb 19, 2018)

You can make anything work. Second hand cars are readily available, renting a basic apartment in the beginning to see what the housing options and costs are is a reasonable move. Maintaining a simple lifestyle is worth it if you're wanting to save money. Australia has plenty of good, free, family-friendly parks and playgrounds.


----------

